# Dark Souls discussion



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 27, 2012)

I started playing Dark Souls couple of days ago on my PC. Though it is a disappointing port, the game is still a master piece. I am right now crawling through the Darkroot forest to defeat the Moonlight Butterfly.

So, any one playing this game? lets discuss. If you are not playing.. get the game ASAP and start playing. All the best(I mean it)


----------



## Faun (Sep 27, 2012)

I have it. Installing....


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 28, 2012)

^ Great. What class and gift did you choose?


----------



## Faun (Sep 28, 2012)

Last one and the holy water life replenishment.

I got my first You Died screen withing minutes.


----------



## gameranand (Sep 28, 2012)

Bad port. How ??


----------



## RON28 (Sep 28, 2012)

why did he said ALL THE BEST?


----------



## Faun (Sep 28, 2012)

RON28 said:


> why did he said ALL THE BEST?



Because you will need it when you die in Tutorial itself.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 28, 2012)

Heard that this game listed in Scary games titles...


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 28, 2012)

Faun said:


> Because you will need it when you die in Tutorial itself.



Get used to it faun. You will die here thousands of times. In this game, death is not a punishment, but rather a lesson.



gameranand said:


> Bad port. How ??




Yes. A bad port. The game is designed to take advantage of PC hardware. And the game's internal render resolution is fixed at 1024x768 no matter what resolution is.



Zangetsu said:


> Heard that this game listed in Scary games titles...



In way, yes, this is a scary game


----------



## gameranand (Sep 28, 2012)

Oh boy 1024*768 is just terrible.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 28, 2012)

Yeah, but there is a mod out, which will improve the visuals. 

Funny thing is, the mod came out in less than a day. A no name enthusiast almost fixed the issue. Although Fromsoftware says that they have no experience in the PC platform, but this just shows that they are lazy.


----------



## gameranand (Sep 28, 2012)

Well atleast they released it on PC. I would give them that. If a mod could fix the visual issues then they better hire that modder for their future PC games. LOL


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 28, 2012)

I'll probably start this once I'm done with Resident Evil 6. I have a 2 week leave planned from 8th of October. That should give me a good amount of time to make some progress in this game. Having completed Demon's Souls recently, I can't express how excited I am to try this game out. For first timers, this would be brutal and frustrating, but those who have the balls to stick with it, will reap it's fruits later on. I have started with the Pyromancer class with this game. Have Durante's 1.5 fix applied and added SweetFX graphics filters, which make the game look amazing. For some reason, I can't seem to get the 60fps fix to work properly. Apart from that, I think the mods have really made the game much better.


----------



## Faun (Sep 29, 2012)

Playing as knight this time as opposed to deprived last time. 

Defeated Asylum Demon in second try. First time I stood over the pedestal for too long and he got me there.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 29, 2012)

Beat the Taurus demon last night on my first try. Spammed the same fall from the top + RB to do some massive damage and he was down in 4 hits or so.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 30, 2012)

I am now being molested by the Capara Demon.


----------



## Faun (Sep 30, 2012)

vamsi_krishna said:


> I am now being molested by the Capara Demon.


Take it easy


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 30, 2012)

Folks... DSfix 1.7 is out. And it is amazing. I unlocked the fps limit and its smooth like butter. Kudos to the modder. If you are playing this game, this fix is a must.


----------



## Piyush (Sep 30, 2012)

I'm downloading this game..
Read the reviews, checked some videos.
To me this game looks somewhat like Wheel of Time (if anyone remember this game) since it has the exact environment like that one, plus, its horror + rpg game also.

Any tips for the newbie apart from "its tough...take your time" ?


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 1, 2012)

vamsi_krishna said:


> Folks... DSfix 1.7 is out. And it is amazing. I unlocked the fps limit and its smooth like butter. Kudos to the modder. If you are playing this game, this fix is a must.



Thanks for the info..is this fix also improves the graphics/textures etc?


----------



## gundappaswami (Oct 9, 2012)

Just rung the second bell. Now I can sell items for souls. Currently getting killed by the great grey wolf sif..


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 9, 2012)

I managed to snag the Drake's Sword. Thanks Vamsi for the tip. Also, managed to slay the Steel boar, 2 Black Knights and 1 Heavy Knight in the Undead Parish and Burg. I'm a bit lost in the world progression out here. I keep venturing into new areas, but not sure which one is right for me, in terms of difficulty I mean. Demon's Souls was more clear. You had certain set of worlds withing which were different areas and the progression was easier, but not this.


----------



## deepak8286 (Oct 9, 2012)

wasnt the port problem a irritant?


----------



## gundappaswami (Oct 17, 2012)

Finally beat Gwyn and had the dark lord ending. Was really tough without being able to summon Solaire (Killed him accidentally). Enjoyed the journey thoroughly


----------

